

Startup Advice: Hiring your first employee - laberge
http://www.growlab.ca/blog/startup-advice-hiring-your-first-employee-2

======
laberge
Hi HN.

As part of my internship, I've been writing blog posts for Growlab, a startup
accelerator out of Vancouver. I'm trying to create more interesting content,
beyond the likes of news which is happening in the office. If you guys can
provide me with some feedback, it would be greatly appreciated.

